# Federgabel für Helius CC



## Puhderbär (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

hab endlich meinen ersehnten Helius CC Rahmen (Größe M) bekommen . Für den Aufbau hab ich schon fast alle Teile, nur bei der Gabel bin ich mir noch sicher was ich verbauen soll. Das Rad möchte ich hinten mit vollem Federweg fahren und es soll neben der Hausrunde auch Alpentouren bzw. Alpencross mitmachen. 
Als mögliche Gabeln fallen mir ein:
- Fox Float 140 RLC
- Fox Vanilla RLC, gibts die auch noch ohne Steckachse?
- RS Revelation 140 Dual Air 
- Magura Menja (welche ich favorisiere)
Was würdet ihr für eine Gabel (ohne Steckachse) empfehlen?


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Februar 2009)

eine reba wäre wohl angebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (16. Februar 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> eine reba wäre wohl angebracht.



Aber dann die neue mit 120mm Federweg, von der ich jetzt gerade nicht weiß, ob es die auch ohne Steckachse gibt. Würde aber mehr Federweg und 'ne verstellbare Gabel nehmen, wenn das Gewicht nicht an allererster Stelle steht.

Nimm 'ne Revelation mit Air-U-Turn. Ich würde keine 140er Gabel ohne Verstellung nehmen.

Allerdings versehe ich nicht, warum die Gabel keine Steckachse haben soll?

Edit: Du hast doch 'ne Pike - was suchste noch


----------



## luck01 (16. Februar 2009)

Ich würde zu einer Fox Talas tendieren.
Vielleicht das 2008 Modell mit max. 140 Federweg.

Die kannst Du dann je nach Einsatzzweck einstellen.


----------



## Puhderbär (16. Februar 2009)

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten.
Also an ne Reba hatte ich auch schon gedacht, dachte aber das die zu wenig Federweg hat und 140 mm eher zum Hinterbau (mit ca. 130 mm) bzw. dem Radl passen würden!? 
Steckachse möchte ich nicht, da ich noch einen LRS mit Schnellspann-Achse hab und den übernehmen will. Hab zwar auch einen mit Steckachse, aber der ist mir zu schwer und die breite Felge verträgt sich nicht so gut mit der zugelassenen Reifenbreite vom Hinterbau. 
Die Stahlfeder-PIKE funktioniert schon sehr gut , ist nur ziemlich schwer und hat eben das Problem mit der Steckachse.


----------



## c_w (16. Februar 2009)

Ich würd' mich Abbath anschliessen, Revelation Air U-Turn... warum? Weil's bei mir gut funktioniert / harmoniert ;-)
Allerdings Rahmen wie Gabel 08er Modell...


----------



## abbath (16. Februar 2009)

Eine Alternative könnte die 2008er Revelation Dual Air mit 130mm sein. Die ist richtig leicht und sollte auch ohne Absenken noch gut bergauf gehen. 
Bei 140mm senkt man schon mal ab, geht mir jedenfalls mit dem Nonius so - aber das ist von der Geo ja sehr ähnlich.


----------



## siq (18. Februar 2009)

derzeit sehr gÃ¼nstig fÃ¼r 330â¬ zu haben die 2008er RS Revelation 426 U-TurnAir 100-130mm inkl. Poploc -> http://www.faisst-bikes.de/start.php unter Angebote zu finden. 

ich fahre die gleiche Gabel am Helius CC mit dem DT SSD210L DÃ¤mpfer. Die passt TipTop.


----------



## Puhderbär (19. Februar 2009)

ok, dann wirds wohl ne Revelation werden. Ich hoff nur das Air U-Turn funktioniert genauso problemlos wie das mit Stahlfeder. Und danke für den Tipp mit Faisst, ich hoff die ist noch nicht weg. Muss ich gleich mal anrufen. So jetzt muss Syntace nur noch den Lenker liefern, dann is es komplett


----------



## siq (19. Februar 2009)

Puhderbär schrieb:


> ok, dann wirds wohl ne Revelation werden. Ich hoff nur das Air U-Turn funktioniert genauso problemlos wie das mit Stahlfeder. Und danke für den Tipp mit Faisst, ich hoff die ist noch nicht weg. Muss ich gleich mal anrufen. So jetzt muss Syntace nur noch den Lenker liefern, dann is es komplett



Das U-Turn Air funzt sogar viel besser und leichtgängiger wie das U-Turn Coil. Absenken UND ausfahren des Federwegs geht bei U-Turn Air, im Gegensatz zum U-Turn Coil, nämlich sogar während dem Fahren OHNE das Gewicht bzw. die Last vom Vorderrad nehmen zu müssen. 6Umdrehungen entsprechen dann 30mm Federwegsrange.

Auf jeden Fall, viel Spass noch beim Biken mit Deinem Helius !


----------



## katatze (5. März 2009)

hallo,
hatte erst eine Reba in meinem helius cc hat gut funktioniert hab dann eine 32er talas (80-130mm) und jetzt eine 32er talas (100-140mm) und die ist perfekt obwohl der alte helius Rahmen nur bis 120mm zugelassen ist.
mfg katatze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puhderbär (6. März 2009)

so, das Rad ist seit heute fertig aufgebaut, mit Revelation U-Turn Air. Mit der 1. Fahrt zum Testen wirds heute aber wohl nichts mehr werden. Bin schon gespannt wie es sich fährt, ausschauen tuts schon mal ganz gut.


----------



## nbfp (18. April 2009)

Puhderbär schrieb:


> so, das Rad ist seit heute fertig aufgebaut, mit Revelation U-Turn Air. Mit der 1. Fahrt zum Testen wirds heute aber wohl nichts mehr werden. Bin schon gespannt wie es sich fährt, ausschauen tuts schon mal ganz gut.



Hallo Puhderbär, ich bin ebenfalls dabei ein Helius CC zusammenzustellen, muss nächste Woche den Rahmen bestellen. Könntest du bitte deine Konfiguration auflisten ? Ich wäre auch an Rahmengröße, Schrittlänge und Gewicht interessiert. Wie funktioniert die Revelation, benutzst du die Absenkungsfunktion oft ? Vielen Dank !


----------



## LeichteGranate (18. April 2009)

Wenn du ne schöne Federwegsverstellung suchst, schau dir doch mal ne Magura Thor an! Absenkung per Hebel am Lenker.


----------



## BOSTAD (18. April 2009)

Puhderbär schrieb:


> so, das Rad ist seit heute fertig aufgebaut, mit Revelation U-Turn Air. Mit der 1. Fahrt zum Testen wirds heute aber wohl nichts mehr werden. Bin schon gespannt wie es sich fährt, ausschauen tuts schon mal ganz gut.




FOTOS!!!!


----------



## abbath (18. April 2009)

siq schrieb:


> Absenken UND ausfahren des Federwegs geht bei U-Turn Air, im Gegensatz zum U-Turn Coil, nämlich sogar während dem Fahren OHNE das Gewicht bzw. die Last vom Vorderrad nehmen zu müssen.



Also bei mir geht das auch mit Stahlfeder...


----------



## Puhderbär (19. April 2009)

bei meiner U-Turn Pike ging das auch, bin aber trotzdem ganz zufrieden mit der Revelation, auch wenn ich die Absenkung bisher so gut wie nie gebraucht habe.

Und so schauts aus. 





schwarz und silber, seehr konservativ, aber solang ein bunter Hund drauf sitzt passt des schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (19. April 2009)

geiles bike!


bei mir sitzt der bunte hund aufm bunten bike... muahhaa


----------



## Puhderbär (19. April 2009)

@nbfp
z.Z. ist an meinem M-Rahmen folgendes verbaut:

Bremse: Magura Louise FR 180/160
Dämpfer: RS Monarch 4.2
Gabel: RS Revelation U-Turn Air
Griffe: Syntace Moto
Kasette: Shimano XT 11-34
Kette: Shimano XT
Lenker: Syntace Duraflite 7075
Kurbel: Shimano XT
LRS: DT 340, Sapim Race, Mavic XM 819
Pedale: Ritchey V4 Pro
Sattel: Specialized Rival SL
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
Sattelstützenklemme: Hope
Schaltung: Shimano XT
Steuersatz: Acros AH 6S
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Vorbau: Syntace F99

zu mir:
Größe: 183cm
Schrittlänge: 87cm
Gewicht (ready to rumble): 75 Kg
Zur Gabel hab ich ja im vorherigen Post schon was geschrieben. Dann viel Spaß beim Zusammenstellen


----------



## nbfp (19. April 2009)

Puhderbär schrieb:


> @nbfp
> z.Z. ist an meinem M-Rahmen folgendes verbaut:
> 
> Bremse: Magura Louise FR 180/160
> ...



vielen Dank Puhderbär, das Rad sieht toll aus !


----------



## Puhderbär (19. April 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> bei mir sitzt der bunte hund aufm bunten bike... muahhaa



ja ja, der Koi im Karpfenteich


----------



## alterknochen (20. April 2009)

wie macht sich denn der Monarch im Helius...?


----------



## abbath (20. April 2009)

Sehr schönes Bike, Puh.


----------



## Puhderbär (20. April 2009)

Ich find es fährt sich gut mit dem Dämpfer, der Hinterbau wippt kaum und ist trotzdem sensibel. Kann dir aber nicht wirklich viel zu sagen, hab noch keine anderen Dämpfer in dem Rad gehabt und mein erstes Fully ist es auch. Will heißen, ich hab keinen Vergleich und bin auch noch am Testen. Aber vielleicht kann ja noch einer weiterhelfen, der davon mehr Ahnung hat.


Und natürlisch Danke an alle für die Komplimente zum Bike


----------



## sebastianb2 (25. April 2010)

Puhderbär schrieb:


> @nbfp
> z.Z. ist an meinem M-Rahmen folgendes verbaut:
> 
> Bremse: Magura Louise FR 180/160
> ...



Ein M-Rahmen bei 183cm? Mh, da kam ich mir bei der Probefahrt mit meinen 180cm schon total zusammengequetscht drauf vor...wie ist denn für dich? Die Sattelstütze kannst du nicht noch weiter rausziehen, oder?

Gruß
sebastian


----------



## Tom:-) (26. April 2010)

@puhderbär
klasse bike! mich interessiert noch das gewicht der fuhre.


----------



## luck01 (26. April 2010)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> @puhderbär
> klasse bike! mich interessiert noch das gewicht der fuhre.



schätze mal so 12,5 bis 13 kg. 

Auf jeden Fall eine sehr zuverlässige Ausstattung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puhderbär (26. April 2010)

sebastianb2 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein M-Rahmen bei 183cm? Mh, da kam ich mir bei der Probefahrt mit meinen 180cm schon total zusammengequetscht drauf vor...wie ist denn für dich? Die Sattelstütze kannst du nicht noch weiter rausziehen, oder?




Mit dem Auszug der Stütze gibt es bei mir keine Probleme. Die Sitzposition ist eher kompakt. Bin aber auch am überlegen, ob ich mir ne Sattelstütze mit Kröpfung besorge.



			
				Tom:-) schrieb:
			
		

> mich interessiert noch das gewicht der fuhre.


Kann ich dir nicht mal genau sagen, aber wird so um die 13 kg sein (vielleicht sogar etwas mehr). Sind jetzt etwas schwerere Reifen drauf.


----------



## sebastianb2 (26. April 2010)

Puhderbär schrieb:


> Mit dem Auszug der Stütze gibt es bei mir keine Probleme. Die Sitzposition ist eher kompakt. Bin aber auch am überlegen, ob ich mir ne Sattelstütze mit Kröpfung besorge.



Ja, das kann ich mir vorstellen. Was hast du denn für einen Vorbau? Hat dir der Händler zu einem M-Rahmen geraten? Mir wurde ein L-Rahmen empfohlen, bei dem ich mir auch nicht sicher war, ob er passt (evtl. zu groß ist) - jeder erzählt was anderes...Ich finde mit einem 90mm Vorbau passt er bei mir perfekt.

Die gekröpfte Sattelstütze macht vielleicht Sinn, achte aber drauf, dass du nicht zu weit hinten sitzt, sonst gibts evtl. Knieschmerzen.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Puhderbär (26. April 2010)

Der Rahmen hat für mich die richtige Größe. Hab ihn ja selbst ausgesucht und für gut empfunden  Wegen Sattelstütze bin ich halt am überlegen, weil es mich einfach interessiert, ob es sich dann noch besser fahren würde.
Ach so, Vorbau hab ich nen 105mm dran.


----------



## Spassbremse (27. April 2010)

Servus !

Also ich fahr bei 1,85m Größe einen L-Rahmen, da man sich auf dem M-Rahmen doch sehr zusammenfalten muss. Habe aber auch beim L-Rahmen immer noch massig genug Schrittfreiheit für ordentliche Enduroritte (Sattelüberhöhung ca 20-25 cm). Ein L wure mir auch empfohlen. Gewichtstechnisch mit solidem custommade-Aufbau bei ca 13.5 kg (kein einziges Leichtbaupart!)  mit 2.25er Reifen, Plattformpedalen und lackiertem Rahmen.

Mfg Gerald


----------



## sebastianb2 (27. April 2010)

Klar, es kommt natürlich auch immer darauf an, was man fährt. Wäre mein Einsatzbereich Enduro, hätte ich vermutlich auch eher zum M-Rahmen gegriffen. Da ich eher Touren, Alpenüberquerungen etc. fahre, passt mit meinen 1,81 der L Rahmen mit 90mm Vorbau perfekt - das Rad fühlt sich einfach an wie maßgeschneidert 

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## stuk (27. April 2010)

genau jeder wie er mag und was ihm passt.
ich habe bei 1,81 ein M mit 120 130 und jetzt zum Schluss mit tatsächlicher 146 Gabel und Vorbauten vom 110 bis jetzt 80 durch.
Die 146 Gabel und 80 Vorbau passen "mir" zum Trailfahren und Touren perfekt.
mfg


----------



## OldSchool (27. April 2010)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> ....(Sattelüberhöhung ca 20-25 cm).



Respekt! Das ist mal eine richtige Sattelüberhöhung.

Nicht wie sonst nur 2-3 cm.


----------



## .t1mo (27. April 2010)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Sattelüberhöhung ca 20-25 cm



Hast Du da mal ein Bild von? Oder meinst Du, dass der Sattel 25cm über dem Oberrohr ist? Denn "Umgangssprachlich" bezeichnet die Sattelüberhöhung die Höhe, die der Sattel über dem Lenker ist und hierbei sind 15cm schon ziemlich heftig...


----------



## FranG (29. April 2010)

M Rahmen (allerdings aus 2005), 130er Fox Vanilla, 110er Vorbau, gekröpfte Sattelstütze passen bei meinen 1,85m super. Macht richtig Laune das Bike!

Gruß
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (29. April 2010)

Puhderbär schrieb:


> Der Rahmen hat für mich die richtige Größe. Hab ihn ja selbst ausgesucht und für gut empfunden  Wegen Sattelstütze bin ich halt am überlegen, weil es mich einfach interessiert, ob es sich dann noch besser fahren würde.
> Ach so, Vorbau hab ich nen 105mm dran.



Nimm doch die Syntace Sattelstütze, die kannst du wahlweise mit und ohne Kröpfung verwenden.
Ich finde die obergenial
Bettina


----------

